# erreur -3170



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Mai 2001)

quoi t'est-ce?
mon imac m'indique erreur -3170 quand j'essaye de lancer ma connection à partir de outlook
à quoi correspond cette erreur


----------



## roro (23 Mai 2001)

peux tu être plus précis ? quelle version du système (menu pomme, à propos de votre ordinateur) ? quelle version de outlook ?
que se passe t il exactement et quand (quelle action) ?
ce pbm est il nouveau ? est ce suite à l'installation d'un nouveau logiciel ou extension ou tableau de bord ?

[Ce message a été modifié par roro (edited 23 Mai 2001).]


----------



## golf (24 Mai 2001)

Bonjour à tous,
 <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par sacafar:
*...erreur -3170... à partir de outlook*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Je ne l'ai pas trouvée avec précision dans ma table des erreurs mais celle ci est ancienne et antérieure à syst 8 !...
Toutefois elle fait partie de la classe des erreurs -3xxx qui correspond à:* AppleTalk - ATP Errors
*
Donc ton pb se situe dans l'implémentation d'open transport ou un réglage tdb...
Cordialement


----------



## golf (24 Mai 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par roro:
*peux tu être plus précis ? 
quelle version du système (menu pomme, à propos de votre ordinateur) ?
quelle version de outlook ?
ce pb est il nouveau ? 
est ce suite à l'installation d'un nouveau logiciel ou extension ou tableau de bord ?
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
J'ai oublié, roro a raison, surtout, as tu une nouvelle install récement ?
Cordialement

------------------
Le Mac est un plaisir...
A partager...
..........
G4-9.0.4/G3-9.0.4/Performa5200-9.0.4/Performa6400-LinuxSuSe7.0

[Ce message a été modifié par golf (edited 24 Mai 2001).]


----------



## touba (25 Mai 2001)

dis moi roro... tu l'as trouvé où ta table des "messages d'erreurs" ?
j'aimerai bien en avoir une aussi, parce que moi j'en ai souvent des erreurs !!!

wala, merci...

------------------
détourneur de posts... hé hé...©


----------



## golf (25 Mai 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par touba.fall:
*dis moi roro... tu l'as trouvé où ta table des "messages d'erreurs" ?
j'aimerai bien en avoir une aussi, parce que moi j'en ai souvent des erreurs !!!
wala, merci...
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>
Hé "wala", ce n'est pas roro mais golf qui l'évoque...
suis vexé   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Je vais essayer d'en retrouver l'origine et te tiens au courant...
Cordialement

A propo touba, j'en suis à 11 heures de stream itunes d'affilé, pas une faiblesse...

------------------
Le Mac est un plaisir...
A partager...
..........
G4-9.0.4/G3-9.0.4/Performa5200-9.0.4/Performa6400-LinuxSuSe7.0

[Ce message a été modifié par golf (edited 24 Mai 2001).]


----------



## roro (25 Mai 2001)

touba, tu peux aller voir ici : http://www.AppleErrorCodes.com/ 

heu... golf, si tu écoutes une radio en 24Kbps, c'est normal que ça fonctionne bien. Choisis une radio en 128Kbps et dis nous ce qu'il en est !


----------



## touba (25 Mai 2001)

sorry Golf... merci roro...

------------------
détourneur de posts... hé hé...©


----------

